# New MP Vista-dome



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this MP Vista-Dome in the mail today. NOS, never run.. I tried the lights and it does light.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks untouched. Assume that is Lionel production with the 4 digit number on the side.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> It looks untouched. Assume that is Lionel production with the 4 digit number on the side.


It has never been run, NOS.. The box end-flap says....6-48915... The car says 8915...Eagle View...


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful! In the mid 90's I decided to by a flyonel and bought the MP set and two extra cars. My favorite train. I am now very glad I did so.


----------

